# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا برنامج متصفح الويب Opera Mini

## hima_hamod

يسمح لك متصفح Opera Mini لنظام التشغيل Android بتنفيذ جميع الأشياء التي ترغب فيها عبر الإنترنت دون استهلاك خطة بياناتك. إنه متصفح سريع وآمن يوفر كميات كبيرة من بياناتك. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

